# New from Nutram (Canada)



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Elmira Pet Products have launched new Nutram grain free formulas and redone the Nutram website.

The new formulas are Turkey, Chicken & Duck 32/19 and Salmon & Trout 34/20. Both with lots of meat sources and low ash.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

DaViking said:


> Elmira Pet Products have launched new Nutram grain free formulas and redone the Nutram website.
> 
> The new formulas are Turkey, Chicken & Duck 32/19 and Salmon & Trout 34/20. Both with lots of meat sources and low ash.


They don't list any protein percentage for the Turkey/Chicken/Duck Formula on the website even though it's labeled 32/19. Hello, webmaster! :wink: 

Do you know how it costs? The "large" bag isn't that large... :frown:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> They don't list any protein percentage for the Turkey/Chicken/Duck Formula on the website even though it's labeled 32/19. Hello, webmaster! :wink:
> 
> Do you know how it costs? The "large" bag isn't that large... :frown:


I know, 25lb bags is a trend I see from more and more brands. I haven't seen it in the stores so I don't know the price. Haven't heard of any of the K9 units in the area trying it either. They will probably stick with the classic grain inclusive formulas.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wonder why they had to go and put chicken in their Trout and Salmon formula.  I have dogs that can't eat chicken. But probably can't get the food here anyways as I've never even heard of it.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Wonder why they had to go and put chicken in their Trout and Salmon formula.  I have dogs that can't eat chicken. But probably can't get the food here anyways as I've never even heard of it.


Elmira manufactures many different brands, Nutram is their own brand and I don't think it is exported to the US. They produce Petcurean's Now and Go formulas I believe. Both available south of the border


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Their grain-free line looks pretty good. I just wonder why all the rest of their food is so awful.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Their grain-free line looks pretty good. I just wonder why all the rest of their food is so awful.


The rest of their formulas isn't awful at all imo. Police, military and various working dogs does amazing on Nutram.


----------

